# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  new guy

## mick789

hi, i,m mick. i,m a boilermaker / welder. i,m interested in doing my own house extension and i want to learn the tips and tricks, the process, pit falls, dealing with council ,and so on.  
and while i,m here ,if you have a steel work questions i will endevour to help out, i also can advise and quote on fabrication and welding jobs, i have 25+ years experience in boilermaking/ welding, however i,m unaware domestic steel work building codes. i am at S.W Sydney.  
cheers mick

----------

